

API for file previews, OCR and metadata (.psd, pdf, doc, ppt, more) - mcpherson
http://jsbin.com/losaf/33

======
jpdlla
One of the developers here. I just wanted to say that for this demo we are
using a "demo api" which doesn't need a server. You can generate previews and
metadata on JavaScript only apps.

For server based API calls we have a proper REST API.

I can answer any question you might have.

